# 1-6 Forgotten Avenue



## strider8173 (Sep 26, 2012)

*In the surrey countryside is a small village with shops and pubs and a friendly community. This village however holds a dark secret. On its borders lies a road forgotten by the village and left to rot.

The houses in this road are big and expensive and once, intill quite recently, filled with the joy of family life.*





*This is number 5 sold in 2004 for £574,000.*





*On the right in this picture, number 5 is left empty.*











*The inside ripped apart by low lifes the expesive kitchen left flooded.*





*number 4 sold for nearer £600,000. this is where are explore started. After a military style entry in the dead of night Legup and myself found our selfs in what was once a real nice home.*



















*The place was dark...real dark. The floors taken up and the pipes and cables stolen. 
we moved on...*




*Number 3 was much the same..*


















*Number 2. By far the scariest house on the road. With out wood on the windows and the bins in the drive we wernt sure if it was empty maybe someone still lives there..

sold in 2000 for £400,000 this house had little to show for its massive price tag...*




*Sneaking from the shadows we made our way to number 6 the last in the road and the closed to the main road. 
This house scared us. It had no boards on the windows and no damage that we could see. A glow from inside looked alot like candle light....*




*But the kitchen door was wide open and the candle was a streetlamp.
This house went for £385,000 in 1999, and had only been empty a week.*









*This explore was both exciting and sad...and dark.
These homes our now cold and empty.
soon development will start and plans to incorporate 15 houses and 22 flats into this area is hard to believe.

I apologize for the Black and White but it was so dark inside that flash was called apon and the pics wernt up to my standard black and white made them look better.

till next time...*



​


----------



## Legup99 (Sep 26, 2012)

Just for the record I'm not doing a turd. Brilliant night exploring.


----------



## themousepolice (Sep 26, 2012)

and the people had to move because of the development comming ? freeholds sold out from underneath them or something ? or ex military owned......


----------



## strider8173 (Sep 26, 2012)

themousepolice said:


> and the people had to move because of the development comming ? freeholds sold out from underneath them or something ? or ex military owned......



i think the last few years most of them were rented out. a developer came bourght them all out.


----------



## leftorium (Sep 26, 2012)

six houses half a mill each deflated so say a £2.4m total pricetag 15 homes at say £300-350 k retail ( remember you can whinge now and get affordable homes removed from plan) 22 flats at 200k a pop £9.65m for the site 50%+ profit on the build. 

make it gated and you'll get even more 

lets say £2.5 - £3m profit on the deal - my figures may be out a bit but it's deffo good business for someone


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 26, 2012)

Cracking find thanks for sharing.


----------



## strider8173 (Sep 26, 2012)

leftorium said:


> six houses half a mill each deflated so say a £2.4m total pricetag 15 homes at say £300-350 k retail ( remember you can whinge now and get affordable homes removed from plan) 22 flats at 200k a pop £9.65m for the site 50%+ profit on the build.
> 
> make it gated and you'll get even more
> 
> lets say £2.5 - £3m profit on the deal - my figures may be out a bit but it's deffo good business for someone



Everything is money related these days. 
Just think of the extra cars going thro that village and the growth in population. 
Much nicer to have 6 nice family's living in the community


----------



## leftorium (Sep 26, 2012)

very true - I'm with you on that, I was just trying to suggest there was some terrible money grabbing method to the apparent madness


----------



## night crawler (Sep 26, 2012)

Developers are buying up lost of big houses like that because they can put more in there place. Farimile developmet is set to increase the population of Cholsey by around 1000 and about 40% are affordable homes.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 26, 2012)

It looks like the old looters have been in. Fantastic find and cheers for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 26, 2012)

*Great report, ta for sharing...*


----------



## adzst24 (Sep 26, 2012)

cheers for sharing.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Sep 30, 2012)

Spooky.

It seems hard to believe that they have been deserted for so long.
The gardens look quite neat, the ceramic pots of shrubs etc look cared for.

I cannot imagine living there and watching, one by one the houses being left for dead.
The last one out must have felt driven out.


----------



## Hendreforgan (Sep 30, 2012)

They used to say once . . . An Englishman's home is his castle. No longer so it seems.

In a current maelstrom of housing hardship it's literally obscene that these properties, almost certainly within some form of commuting range to the Capital, remain a rich mans reserve. I can only imagine from the fact that they are empty he must employ a nice security company equipped with big sticks to ensure they stay that way!

There is another side to this story, that of the public and local authority perception of such sites and their owners. Those how find themselves with the need to re-develop through no fault of their own have to fight against the back lash caused by the greedy few . . . one of whom likely owns Numbers 1 to 6?


----------



## smiler (Sep 30, 2012)

I enjoyed your post, good report and nice pics, Many Thanks.


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes, and the need to build "affordable" nearly always disappears on appeal. A development round my way was allegedly going to be 40% "affordable". Out of 60 new homes, one - yes, ONE was "affordable". And "affordable" was defined in relation to a) the average price of the other places, and b) the locality. Most of the homes went for £375k average. The "affordable" one was £199,999.

Planning departments do very nicely these days. They just roll over - especially if the proposers come from a certain area of society that we are no longer allowed to mention. If one of their planning applications gets turned down, they scream "discrimination" and the opposition disappears as if by magic.


----------



## skankypants (Sep 30, 2012)

Great splore,,,very diffrent...thanks for posting


----------



## Landie_Man (Oct 8, 2012)

Not bad for nearly 10 years dereliction each


----------

